# RC Byrd 3-27



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Went down below the Byrd last night. Water was about average, current slightly strong. There were some other guys down there too. Fished for two hours, none of us caught anything from the shore. If they're biting, it's out in the deeper water. Current next to the bank too strong to hold much down deeper, and my thermometer said 41 degrees. Think I'll head back down when it gets closer to 50F.


----------



## Riparian Rambler (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

I went this evening for a little while, water temp 45. One 2 lb sheep head, one other bite I missed.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

What were you using?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

chartruse jig black 3" grub 1/4 oz. very slow drag. I also use an attractant that smells like shad that's called crappie slobber.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

That's pretty much what I've been using, minus the attractant. I think I just need to slow down. I'm getting impatient


----------

